# intermitted fasting



## Gibbons (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone ever tried intermitted fasting? I have recently started this. Basically you dont eat until lunchwhen you have a high protein meal. You eat again at 6pm and again when ever you like up until 10pm. You then fast from 10 til 2pm the following day and repeat. This method probably sounds mad but it really works!! Im gaining strengh and losing body fat.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Theres been a few threads about it recently, Havent tried it myself but would definitely give it ago. The only problem is that I turn into a grumpy fvcker when I get hungry!


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

trying it atm cos i cant go to the gym n dont wanna get fat haha


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, been doing this a couple of months. Just down to 10% body fat. My fasting is for longer periods though. Packing in enough calories still.


----------



## Gibbons (Dec 7, 2011)

Whats your fasting time phoenixlaw? 16 hours is the most I had been doing, I train at 3pm every day and I think would flake it if I trained on an empty stomach.


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Day 2 of fasting 20 hours, get my calories in within 4 hours not been a problem so far as long as you drink plenty of water (am taking in around 4l per day).


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Not posted in ages, but I'm just about to start this. Two meals per day at 12noon and 7pm with a small snack (in between). That's it. Next to no carbs for now, only 100g rice after training. Start it in a week.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Ive been doing it for 5 or so months now. Found it tough to begin with, but feel great now, trouble is Im rarely hungry. Normanlly eat from 2 till 8 or 9 however I can get to 2:30 and not be hungry at all! I feel like I have more energy although after my first meal can sometimes feel lethargic.

I found it worked well for a cut running up to my holiday, gonna stay with it and try bulking on it. There was an interesting program on fasting recently meant to make rats live longer and healthier.


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

IF is good stuff but it's certainly not for everybody, in fact many struggle on it despite it being straight forward.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Seeing what this is like. First day of it on a small defecit due to being tubbier than I should be. Ate at 9 last night, will be eating at 1 today through too 9. So far dosen't seem to hard


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Been doing this for the last few weeks. Making suprising progress with the weights considering im training completely fasted bar BCAAs, would highly recommend it! I've got some of elite nutritions UWLS and it supresses appetite really nicely to make the fast a lot easier


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Gibbons said:


> Anyone ever tried intermitted fasting? I have recently started this. Basically you dont eat until lunchwhen you have a high protein meal. You eat again at 6pm and again when ever you like up until 10pm. You then fast from 10 til 2pm the following day and repeat. This method probably sounds mad but it really works!! Im gaining strengh and losing body fat.


I was reading something a some time ago where people were only eating one meal a day at 6pm then having nothing for 24 hours, you could have water but nothing else. They were reporting weight loss of a few pounds a day.

When mealtimes came they were eating a decent portion followed by a pudding of some sort.


----------



## hi contrast (May 27, 2012)

Ive been doing IF for 5 weeks when cutting, lost 5kgs and gained strength ( naturally) , eating only 2 meals a day in a 4 hour eating window , it is so easy


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

JawD said:


> Not posted in ages, but I'm just about to start this. Two meals per day at 12noon and 7pm with a small snack (in between). That's it. Next to no carbs for now, only 100g rice after training. Start it in a week.


Not posted in ages, yet I still remember that hypnotic avi :thumb:


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

squatthis said:


> Not posted in ages, yet I still remember that hypnotic avi :thumb:


Haha, yes it is isn't it!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Start with 1 24 hour fast then 1 16 hour fast see what works for you.

I do alternate days 16 and 24 hours


----------



## High Society (Aug 9, 2012)

I started IF on Sunday and I'm sure it's placebo effect but I am losing fat from the lower body quite faster with this. My pants feel a bit bigger now. I'm eating 2100 calories, about 115 carbs, 75 fat and 240 protein and doing a 16/8 split.

Im gonna check how much weight I lost on Sunday as well.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Heres my progress on IF for 2 months, did about 3 tabata sessions in that time no ab/cardio work just 3 days a week on HST. Didnt count macros or calories but have a pretty clean diet. I found strength improved and my jeans now dont fit very well. Im staying on it of a bulk to see how it goes. As you can tell Im natty


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

How can this work for a bulk? i want to try it but i need to eat over 4000cal a day to bulk?


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

killah said:


> How can this work for a bulk? i want to try it but i need to eat over 4000cal a day to bulk?


It's not hard to eat that much in 8 hours, once you're used to the 8 hour feeding window you could probably do it in 2 sittings. After all you're pretty much just skipping breakfast with the 16/8 method and enough people do that but manage to cram enough down their neck to become obese. I think hormones start to regulate your hunger into a sensible pattern, main thing is to keep your macros correct.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

killah said:


> How can this work for a bulk? i want to try it but i need to eat over 4000cal a day to bulk?


Struggling for calories, add some nuts (cashews, almonds, brazils, walnuts etc.) they're pretty damned dense and also good for you.


----------

